# Dell Inspiron N5040 Keeps Crashing Please Help!



## Gaedemartino (Apr 29, 2012)

So I have a Dell Inspiron N5040 that I purchased brand new, around a year ago. It worked fine until about 3 months ago. I will randomly be online checking my email or scrolling through music on Itunes and it just crashes. When I'm online (using chrome) The help center pops up, and in the search box a bunch of numbers and symbols type all on its own and I can't control it and then it just turns off. Sames happens with Itunes, the help box will pop up, then it will freak out go crazy, type a few letters numbers and symbols then turn off. It is happening more and more frequently now and I can't stand it. I've tried restoring, I've tried Re installing Windows 7, I do not know what it is. If you can help me out, it will be very appreciated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> So I have a Dell Inspiron N5040 that I purchased brand new, around a year ago.
> Any chance the laptop is still under manufacturer warranty?


Has the fan and vents been cleaned lately? How are the temps?

If still happening after re-installing the OS and updating drivers then you most likely are looking at a hardware failure.


----------



## verne.cooke (May 9, 2012)

Is it not possible that there is a problem with a driver, I am having the same problem but the frequancy has reduced since I downloaded and installed all "recomended" drivers on the Dell website?


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello,

I am from Dell Social Media Team and Community. I will be happy to help you to fix the issue you have.

First of all, run a hardware diagnostic test on your system to make sure there is no hardware problems with the system: Click link for instructions; Pre-Boot System Assessment (PSA) Diagnostics and Error Codes For Dell Computers | Dell

If there is any hardware failure, you would get an error code and you can associate the error to the list given in the link.

If all the tests pass, if you would like to restore your system to the factory settings, follow the below link for instructions: 
How To Restore or Reinstall Microsoft Windows on a Dell Computer | Dell

Let us know if this resolves the issue in your reply.

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## verne.cooke (May 9, 2012)

Thank you Dell-Niranjan, it looks like I have resolved the problem


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to know that. Feel free to send me a message if you need any support.

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## seangainesville (Nov 24, 2012)

I have had the same exact problem as the original poster... but 
It has not been resolved. Dell diagnostic shows nothing in error. 
I have a dell inspiron n5040. Please help.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello seangainesville & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program


----------



## seangainesville (Nov 24, 2012)

I have restored my dell to its original factory settings twice... and I 
Still have the same problem. Computer just shuts down at random times.
If I'm in a program.... it pops open the help window ..starts typing random
Numbers and letters and off it goes. Never restarts. No bsod. All diagnostics 
I have run come back fine. I'm lost.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Even though you are not getting a blue screen, the logs provided by the http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html may help us track down the problem. Those logs can be helpful with random shut downs.

Have you looked into a possible malware or other malicious item as the cause? That sounds like very strange behavior and may indicate the system is infected. Virus infections can sometimes survive a reformat and re-install or factory image recovery.

Have you cleared the CMOS to see if it helps?


----------



## JohnnyBoy3000 (Jan 6, 2013)

I experienced the same problem on my N5040. I would be using it normally, then it would spawn google help tabs in Chrome, or journal windows in Outlook. Spurious characters would appear, particularly 5s and 6s, then it would just turn off.

The problem tracked back to a keyboard issue. Try using an external keyboard and see if the problem stops. 

I swapped my keyboard and so far (3 days) it has been fine.


----------

